
Credit Score Companies Fined for Duping Customers - ourmandave
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/credit-score-companies-fined-for-duping-customers/ar-BBxRJ1D
======
gerpsh
Hmmm, this makes me wonder whether the scores reported on Credit Karma are
real or "educational"...

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
I've always filed them under "educational".

When I was applying for a home loan about a year and a half ago, plus a car
loan about a year ago, I got to see my actual TransUnion, Experian, and
Equifax scores. At least, the scores the bank saw. My scores were about 30
points higher than Credit Karma.

Now, my current credit card statement gives me a score about 50 points higher
than Credit Karma.

I'm pretty sure Credit Karma has always been up front about their scores not
being your actual FICO scores.

